
Dual Cameras for Image Fusion (2017) - willis936
https://www.eetimes.com/author.asp?section_id=36&doc_id=1331849
======
willis936
Flagship smartphones have moved onto three sensors without much talk of image
fusion. If image fusion was implemented I think it would be discussed by the
manufacturers. It’s possible for third party apps to do some of their own
image fusion work, but I’m not aware of any. Is this the killer app of multi-
camera smartphones that no one wants?

